# Good morning from a new sailboat owner!!



## Dkenbrooks93 (Aug 7, 2019)

Whats up sailnet!!
my names dustin, and i reside in the MS gulf coast area.

recently purchased a Spirit 23 from an elderly couple, and had the chance to pull out any old stuff and try to take an inventory as to what i need to replace!!

speaking of, does anyone have an websites as to where i may be able to order replacement rigging, parts, etc??

i know for sure i need to replace the backstay. and i need miscellaneous pins, shackles, blocks, etc.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

There are tons of marine parts and equipment suppliers, the trick is deciding what you need. 

I get a lot of stuff from Amazon. Also, defender.com/ is one of the better sites, and of course West Marine. 

You may be well served to find a marine salvage yard in your area as well. Good enough is often much less expensive than perfect.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

If you need really specific rigging gear, check rigrite.com


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I googled Spirit 23 owners group and got this:

North American/Spirit 23' Sloop (sailboat) resource page

There are a ton of resources out there, even for boats that are no longer made. The internet is a wonderful tool for bringing people with like interests together. I'm sure with a little effort, you will be able to get a lot of questions answered. Sailnet is a great forum to ask just about anything, but sometimes it really helps to converse (internet-style) with others with your exact boat who have gone through your exact problem.

Good luck and welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome Dustin and congrats on new boat.

I second Rigrite, they have a wide range of rigging parts but be as exacting as you can be
when ordering, part #, etc. as they usually tend not to be the most helpful/easy to deal with.

Much luck to you.


----------



## Dkenbrooks93 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
Sunday i am heading to the marina to start working on getting a list of what rigging i may need. Using one of the links yall provided i was able to come up and find the list of original rigging the boat came with.

with another sailboat friend tagging along, im sure this little quick restoration will be lots of fun!!

hopefully if all goes well, by the end of the month i would love to take it on its new(ish) maiden voyage


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

I've learned not to use the word 'quick' with any but the simplest boat projects. Some days she's cooperative other days she fights the whole way. Good luck!


----------



## Dkenbrooks93 (Aug 7, 2019)

PhilCarlson said:


> I've learned not to use the word 'quick' with any but the simplest boat projects. Some days she's cooperative other days she fights the whole way. Good luck!


this is true haha!

sometime this week i should be going to a local store and getting some SS fittings, pins etc.

need to try and find someone either local who builds stays, or a place i can order the stuff to build myself.

i found some pictures online of the front hatch, and it looks as though I will have some forming and fiberglass work in my near future as it seems these hatches were a problem from the factory as far as being brittle.


----------

